# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  درخواست لغو محرومیت دانشگاه روزانه 1401

## thanks god

رفقا سلام

بنده امسال در رشته روزانه قبول شدم و الان مشغول به تحصیل هم هستم ، آیا هیچ امکانی وجود ندارد که من بتوانم در دوره های روزانه کنکور 1401 در رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز قبول بشم؟؟؟

اگه راهی داره که برم انصراف بدم و اگه راهی نداره همین لعنتی رو ادامه بدم :/

پیشاپیش ممنون از شما ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## ha.hg

> رفقا سلام
> 
> بنده امسال در رشته روزانه قبول شدم و الان مشغول به تحصیل هم هستم ، آیا هیچ امکانی وجود ندارد که من بتوانم در دوره های روزانه کنکور 1401 در رشته های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز قبول بشم؟؟؟
> 
> اگه راهی داره که برم انصراف بدم و اگه راهی نداره همین لعنتی رو ادامه بدم :/
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از شما ♥♥♥♥♥


سلام
نیازی به رفع محرومیت نیس و فقط تا تاریخی که توی دفترچه راهنما نوشته شده انصراف قطعی بدین.(https://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

سلام.قسمت سوالات متداول سایت سنجش گفته که محرومیت نداره و حتی گفته عدم انصراف تا پایان مهلت تعین شده.
حالا نمیدونم منظورش اینه که از این به بعد حتی دانشجوی روزانه هم بدون انصراف میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه یا نه؟؟
اگ دوستان دیگ اطلاعات بیشتر دارن بگن

----------


## thanks god

> *
> سلام در مورد اینکه قانونش تغییر کرده یا نه اطلاعی ندارم چون قانون اینه که اونی که 1400 کنکور بده و روزانه قبول بشه از انتخاب روزانه 1401 محرومه ولی شنیدم که دیوان عدالت کشوری اینو لغو کرده ولی اخرین خبری که خوندم اینه که این لغو کردن قانون هنوز نهایی نشده. بهتره با کارشناسای سنجش مکاتبه داشته باشین
> اما یه قانون دیگه که یادم افتاد و مختص ما پسراست اگه سربازی نرفتی و قبلا یه بار انصراف دادی دیگه بعد انصراف دوم نمیتونی هیچ رشته ای در هیچ دانشگاهی بخونی تا پایان خدمتتو بگیری. یعنی اگه انصراف داده باشی قبلا و بخوای انصراف بدی باید بری سربازی
> تا حالا انصراف ندادید؟*


نه من انصراف ندادم و مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارم ، اتفاقا الان پاسخ سازمان سنجش اومد و نوشتن مشکلی در ثبت نام در دوره های روزانه 1401 ندارید.

(البته به شرط انصراف تا اسفند ماه )

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> نه من انصراف ندادم و مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارم ، اتفاقا الان پاسخ سازمان سنجش اومد و نوشتن مشکلی در ثبت نام در دوره های روزانه 1401 ندارید.


میشه لطفا پاسخ سنجش رو اینجا هم قرار بدین؟؟

----------


## thanks god

> میشه لطفا پاسخ سنجش رو اینجا هم قرار بدین؟؟


اینو نوشتن :


پذيرفته شدگان نهايي دوره هاي روزانه آزمونهاي سراسري دانشگاهها و موسسات امورش عالي كليه مقاطع سال 1400 در صورت عدم ثبت نام و يا انصراف قطعي براي دانشجويان دوره هاي روزانه تا مهلت تعيين شده در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و نداشتن مشكل نظام وظيفه براي آقايان مي توانند متقاضي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون مورد نظر خود برابر شرايط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام شوند.

----------


## soha....h

دوستان من دانشجوی ترم سه حسابداری روزانه هستم درصورت انصراف از دانشگاه  ،می تونم در کنکور 1401 شرکت کنم و دوباره در دانشگاه روزانه پذیرفته بشم ؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> اینو نوشتن :
> 
> 
> پذيرفته شدگان نهايي دوره هاي روزانه آزمونهاي سراسري دانشگاهها و موسسات امورش عالي كليه مقاطع سال 1400 در صورت عدم ثبت نام و يا انصراف قطعي براي دانشجويان دوره هاي روزانه تا مهلت تعيين شده در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و نداشتن مشكل نظام وظيفه براي آقايان مي توانند متقاضي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون مورد نظر خود برابر شرايط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام شوند.


ببینید جواب سنجش دو پهلو هست 
گفته میتونی کنکور شرکت کنی که اینو قبلا هم میشد ولی اینو واضح نگفته که سال بعد که کنکور بدی مجاز به انتخاب روزانه هستی یا نه؟

----------

